# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  विण्डो की समस्या

## sjirati

सर सुभ रात्रि मेने अपने आसुस लैपटॉप मै विण्डो7 डाला ओर कंपलीट इंस्टाल होने कै बाद लैपटॉप को रिस्टार्ट कियो तो वह फिर से बूट करने विकल्प आरहा है।और साथ ही अगर मै विंडो इंस्टाल सीडी लगी हो तो वह विंडो कम कर रहा है।अगर सीडी निकल कर चालू करता हु तो वह बूट सीडी का ऑप्शन आरहा है।please advice

----------


## MahaThug

ओ सर जी, वह असुस नहीं एसयुस होता है । और पाईरेटेड ओएस युझ करोगे तो यही होगा (देखा बतानेवाला भी कोन है!)

----------

